# update on my TO-30 block



## rstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

well we pulled her down and looked at the bottom. Between one and 2 could not find a crack, but between 2-3 and 3-4 some one has been there before cause we seen the welds..... the best machine shop in these parts is in Charlotte NC. the guy says there the block is JUNK........looking for another block.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear your bad news. I hope you can find a good one cheap somewhere.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the report and I wish it could have been better. 

I know we didn't see all the TO blocks out there, we did look at a lot of them and didn't find even one good one. 

Keep us posted on how you make out, and good luck.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry you got bad news on that!!! Good luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Any one hear any more on rstreet's 30


----------

